# écran blanc a l'allumage



## claudem4 (14 Avril 2012)

bonjour  a tous 


lorsque j'allume mon imac ,l'écran reste blanc cinq bonnes minutes avant que le bureau apparaisse ,cela ne le faisait pas avant ,de quoi cela provient il?


claude


----------



## benjamin57 (14 Avril 2012)

Ouvre l'utilitaire de disque : sélectionne "Macintosh HD" et puis clique sur "Vérifier le disque"


----------



## claudem4 (18 Avril 2012)

benjamin57 a dit:


> Ouvre l'utilitaire de disque : sélectionne "Macintosh HD" et puis clique sur "Vérifier le disque"





bonjour 


peux  tu détailler un peu plus ? car je ne sais pas ou se trouve l'utilitaire de disque etc etc 


claude


----------



## Johann27 (18 Avril 2012)

Tu le trouveras dans Applications puis le dossier Utilitaires et enfin Utilitaire de disque; tu sélectionnes Macintosh HD puis Vérifier le disque et si besoin Réparer le disque.


----------



## claudem4 (23 Avril 2012)

bonsoir 


après avoir effectuer les manip ,ça le fait toujours ?


claude


----------



## toreto04 (23 Avril 2012)

j'ai eu le problème, et pour ma part cela venait de ma clef usb 32GO..

Quand elle est connecté a mon MAC au demarrage, il reste sur un ecran blanc plusieurs minutes.....


----------



## claudem4 (28 Avril 2012)

bonjour 


je n'ai pas de clef us b branchée ;le problème demeure ,même après avoir fais les manips 

conseillées ,une autre piste?


claude


----------



## toreto04 (29 Avril 2012)

a tu essayé de démarrer ton Imac en débranchant tout les périphériques ?


----------



## claudem4 (30 Avril 2012)

bonsoir 


j'ai juste la souris et le clavier de branché 



claude


----------



## claudem4 (4 Mai 2012)

bonjour 


de quoi cela peut il venir ? un virus (un cheval de troie)

du nettoyage pas effectué ?



claude


----------



## claudem4 (6 Mai 2012)

bonsoir



?



claude


----------



## benjamin57 (6 Mai 2012)

Je ne sais pas....
avez-vous essayé de vérifier (à la fois le disque ainsi que les permissions) le disque "macintosh hd" ?

Sinon, le site d'Apple propose certaines méthodes de dépannage : mais je ne suis pas sûr si cela fonctionnera vraiment dans votre cas (je m'y connais pas beaucoup dans ce domaine-là...) : 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR

Quel est l'âge de votre iMac ?
Si rien ne marche vous devriez emmener votre ordinateur en réparation....


----------



## ValentinH (6 Mai 2012)

Après avoir "Vérifier le disque" depuis l'utilitaire de disque, qu'as-tu eu comme message ? Comme informations ?

Retente la manip' et envoie nous un screen (si tu ne sais pas le faire : CMD+maj+3, et après tu l'envois sur le forum en cliquant sur le petit icone représentant des montagnes sur un fond jaune en haut de la case où tu écris ta réponse)


----------



## claudem4 (7 Mai 2012)

bonsoir 


je ne me souviens pas de messages particuliers ,je vais réessayer 



claude


----------



## claudem4 (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour 



il me mets:


Le volume mac hd semble être en bon état 



claude


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mai 2012)

Je pense que le Mac cherche le mauvais disque au moment du démarrage. 
Chercher dans les préf. Systèmes / démarrage 
Regarder si c'est bien le bon disque qui est choisi et pas un disque réseau.

Edit
J'ai trouvé ça : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/ecran-blanc-tres-longtemps-avant-le-demarrage-os-x-339221.html


----------

